# Ruger mk3



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys,lost my owner's manual on my MK 22 mark 3.I need to disassemble/clean it,I heard it's not a simple process,any advice would be very helpfull,thanks in advance for input.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's a link for an electronic version of the manual, straight from Ruger (free .PDF):

https://ruger-docs.s3.amazonaws.com/_manuals/markIII.pdf

and you can click this link for a list of videos and websites that will show or describe how to do it:

https://www.google.com/search?q=Rug...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

I'd recommend going slow, following the instructions carefully, and doing it a couple of times to get used to it. Every step is important (even the "insert magazine, remove magazine" parts). After you know how to do it and what to look for when there is a problem (almost always it's the hammer strut, not in the right position in the mainspring housing), you probably won't have any problems. It's when folks only do it annually or less often (they shoot the gun until it stops shooting, THEN decide to clean it) that they have a lot of problems.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Billy113 said:


> Hey guys,lost my owner's manual on my MK 22 mark 3.I need to disassemble/clean it,*I heard it's not a simple process,any advice would be very helpfull,thanks in advance for input.*


Actually, they're pretty easy to get apart, it's getting 'em assembled that can be a problem. The Ruger Mark III pistols have a "magazine disconnect" involved with the fire control system. This creates a situation where you need to insert the magazine to pull the trigger, so the hammer will drop. Some owners will order a replacement hammer bushing that will eliminate mag in/mag out routine from a fella named Sam Lam [email protected]. Sam is a GREAT guy to do business with and the hammer bushing only costs $11.50 shipped. Once you have that hammer bushing installed your magazines will snap into place much better and when you hit the magazine release, your magazine will literally fly out of the grip frame.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SGWGunsmith said:


> . Once you have that hammer bushing installed your magazines will snap into place much better and when you hit the magazine release, your magazine will literally fly out of the grip frame.


agreed. I bought one from Tandemkross and installed it. World of difference in magazine drop. Before the mag would drop about a half inch and hang up. After the change in bushing, it drops to the floor if you're not careful.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doing it 4 or 5 times in a row will make life a lot easier. Also shooting it a bunch will loosen things up and make both assembly and disassembly much easier. Great little guns, very accurate and with a threaded barrel that just happens to take my 9mm can, very quiet.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

I like to do things quietly around my "empire" :mrgreen: so when "feral" cats trespass onto my turf to use the wifes flower garden for a latrine, I need to *whisper* to them, that, that's not a nice thing to do.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

that's a sweet looking setup! what are you running for aftermarket parts? and can they be drop ins for my MK III?


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

This video is as good as any.





This is what I watch before I clean mine, hasn't let me down.


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

Watch the video it is a pain to reassemble without them.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Billy113 said:


> that's a sweet looking setup! what are you running for aftermarket parts? and can they be drop ins for my MK III?


About the only thing I've changed on these pistols is the recoil spring guide rod. There's just something about that black noodle guide rod that Ruger provides, that doesn't set right with me.  For my SR22 and those of a couple customers who I sold these pistols to, I've replaced the factory guide rod with one that I made from steel. Just gives me a bit more confidence that the slide will lock forward more solidly.
 Other than that, I've polished the feed ramp and removed all the sharp edges around the breech end of the barrel and polished the chamber mouth edge so the bullet nose will make an easy, smooth, transition into the chamber.


----------

